# The 14th Detailing World photo comp poll



## Maxtor

Welcome to the Detailing World photo comp 14th poll.

The theme for this comp is METAL

Before I go on to the poll I need to mention that I am running this on my own and the photos you submit are short listed by myself, I take my time to look at all of them to see how they best match the subject set and it's very time consuming to say the least.

Baz at Auto Detox is providing the fantastic prizes, and I for one am very grateful to him for that and I am sure you guys are too.

I have had to exclude a few photos because the rules have not been followed, Please read the rules guys! Some good photos get left out on every comp we have!

This time we had 20 plus photos and I had to take out the rest, If your photo is not on the short list don't be discouraged, try again next time.

Anyhow, the photos below are the ones I have selected for the 14th Detailing World comp.

Thanks for submitting your work and good luck…

Maxtor and Baz at Auto Detox

1










2










3










4










5










6










7










8










9










10


----------



## ksm1985

good luck bretti_kivi


----------



## Auto Detox

Good luck to the finalists, this is going to be a good one !

Baz


----------



## GIZTO29

Woohoo, i made the final! This was the first time ive used manual settings so the fact that theres even something showing up on screen is great!:lol:
Phil


----------



## butcher

Woohoo! I vote for...wait..where's my photo 

And I got myself so excited


----------



## GIZTO29

butcher said:


> Woohoo! I vote for...wait..where's my photo
> 
> And I got myself so excited


Aw, i know what you mean as i slowly scrolled down with eyes winced expecting mine to have been binned.:lol:
Phil


----------



## butcher

Ah well, there's always next time. If nothing, it's inspired me to blow the cobwebs off the camera :thumb:


----------



## Auto Detox

butcher said:


> Ah well, there's always next time. If nothing, it's inspired me to blow the cobwebs off the camera :thumb:


That's what it's all about mate, get the camera out have a bit of fun post up a pic & maybe win a prize. As you say there is always next time if you don't win

Baz


----------



## m4rkie23

Was there a "theme" or "topic" or anything that the pics had to follow, or are they literally just which ever photo you like the most?


----------



## bretti_kivi

subject is "metal".

Bret


----------



## bigmc

Which photos broke the rules? And imho you put all photos submitted within the rule in for a vote.


----------



## bretti_kivi

The rules state "800x600"; a selection of candidates is made for the poll. You can't add an infinite number of options to a poll and expect users to select the best, now can you?

The rules are listed here


----------



## Gruffs

Great efforts all round this month guys. Sorry i didn't get mine submitted.

I'll join in next month.

There are some talented folks around.


----------



## Maxtor

m4rkie23 said:


> Was there a "theme" or "topic" or anything that the pics had to follow, or are they literally just which ever photo you like the most?


Sorry fella, I missed it off. I was rushing to get the comp up. I have edited it now:thumb:

Maxtor.


----------



## Dornrade

TBH i don't understand the rule of 800x600. That makes no sense. If it was no bigger than 800 on the longest side then I could understand but if I shot square format 120 film which is a better medium than digital by miles I wouldn't be allowed in the competition? As it is I needed the crop ratio of my last image to really set the scene and show the composition.
But I take it that's why it got taken out? 
I'm not being funny here but I would like to know why this rule exists?


----------



## Lloyd71

Dornrade said:


> TBH i don't understand the rule of 800x600. That makes no sense. If it was no bigger than 800 on the longest side then I could understand but if I shot square format 120 film which is a better medium than digital by miles I wouldn't be allowed in the competition? As it is I needed the crop ratio of my last image to really set the scene and show the composition.
> But I take it that's why it got taken out?
> I'm not being funny here but I would like to know why this rule exists?


It's 800x600 _maximum_ size. The ratio isn't fixed.


----------



## Gruffs

The rule exists to keep the size of the images down. On an image heavy forum, it makes a difference.

But, it also levels the playing field.

We all have to crop or re-size our images to get them within the rules. 

What if the theme were landscapes and someone entered a panoramic? The image would be tiny in one plane and look pants. So, you would choose another image to enter.

Why not use 600px square?

Thanks Maxtor and Auto Detox.


----------



## pooma

Well done to all who made the shortlist, it's a toughie and as always there some cracking shots.

Good luck.


----------



## Maxtor

pooma said:


> Well done to all who made the shortlist, it's a toughie and as always there some cracking shots.
> 
> Good luck.


Thanks mate, I really appreciate it, It's never an easy task to bin peoples efforts but 10 is the limit. No doubt some people will be upset but that's life.

The DW comps are a good way for people to learn from others too, and I for one am all for that.

I won't comment on any post that is asking me to enter into any correspondence, it's in the rules that they agree to when they enter.

Many thanks again for the feedback.

Maxtor and Baz at Auto Detox


----------



## pooma

Maxtor, I know this is your first comp back in control but IIRC you ran this comp before, you and Spitfire have always done a top job and I for 1 appreciate the effort everyone puts into these comps (organisers, sponsors and entrants alike).
The rules are there clear and simple before you enter, but I don't really want to get involved in that debate as I have no problem with the rules the way they are.
I for one wouldn't want to have to whittle the entrants down to 10 but find this format works for me, it tells me if I don't make the top 10 then I must try harder next time.
Thanks again for organising these comps, and please keep them coming as I do look forward to them.


----------



## butcher

It's dissapointing if you don't get in. I've only now finished wiping away the tears, and the kids are coming to terms with the fact that there won't be any chance of detailing products for xmas. They were so excited too. It's truly heartbreaking, you should see their little faces 

But no, seriously, I think it's awesome that someone is organising comps, with legitimate prizes, all off their own back. Keep it up Maxtor, and I look forward to the next one 

The format's fine if you ask me.


----------



## GIZTO29

butcher said:


> It's dissapointing if you don't get in. I've only now finished wiping away the tears, and the kids are coming to terms with the fact that there won't be any chance of detailing products for xmas. They were so excited too. It's truly heartbreaking, you should see their little faces
> 
> But no, seriously, I think it's awesome that someone is organising comps, with legitimate prizes, all off their own back. Keep it up Maxtor, and I look forward to the next one
> 
> The format's fine if you ask me.


I had the same feeling last comp mate when it was based on Change. I missed the cut. All i can liken it to is when you were young and you missed the ice cream van :lol:
Phil


----------



## Maxtor

Any more votes guys? :thumb:


Maxtor and Baz.


----------



## Dan J

from the table above id say number 5 is a clear winner


----------



## GIZTO29

Purple Haze said:


> from the table above id say number 5 is a clear winner


Aaaaarghhhh, dont say that..... its a jinx haha. Not that im looking every 5 minutes mind.....
Phil


----------



## Dan J

GIZTO29 said:


> Aaaaarghhhh, dont say that..... its a jinx haha. Not that im looking every 5 minutes mind.....
> Phil


 sorry dude just pointing out the obvious


----------



## GIZTO29

Purple Haze said:


> sorry dude just pointing out the obvious


 haha.... it aint over till the fat lady or maxtor sings! Maxtor, i hear you have a good voice....care to let us hear it?:lol:
Phil


----------



## Sharpy

5 for me, firstly cause its local and secondly I like the pic (even tho i hate the angel of the north lol)


----------



## SubtleAggressiv

As brilliant as pic 2 is I voted for No.5. Good luck to everyone whos picture is up.


----------



## GIZTO29

sharpy24 said:


> 5 for me, firstly cause its local and secondly I like the pic (even tho i hate the angel of the north lol)


I just tried to do something different as everyone and their mother has seen the standard shots of it.
Phil


----------



## Maxtor

Guys, this poll is on auto close.

This poll will close on 09-10-2010 at 08:22 PM. Any more votes? :thumb:


Maxtor.


----------



## Maxtor

Bump :thumb:




Maxtor.


----------



## Maxtor

Last few days guys. :thumb:

Maxtor.


----------



## Lloyd71

Number 5 has won though, you might as well close it now :lol:


----------



## David 1150

Just voted, putting aside the fact Phil totally ignored my advice and went to the dark side (Nikon) (just kidding!), 2 things that made me vote for his pic were that he's really captured the colour & texture of the metal (the topic) and it's an original view of the Angel; not easy as I've seen countless shots of it, some by some talented togs, but this is a new view. :thumb:


----------



## Maxtor

Lloyd71 said:


> Number 5 has won though, you might as well close it now :lol:


Not yet..... still two days to go! :wave:

Maxtor.


----------



## GIZTO29

David 1150 said:


> Just voted, putting aside the fact Phil totally ignored my advice and went to the dark side (Nikon) (just kidding!), 2 things that made me vote for his pic were that he's really captured the colour & texture of the metal (the topic) and it's an original view of the Angel; not easy as I've seen countless shots of it, some by some talented togs, but this is a new view. :thumb:


You couldnt take that pic with a Canon..... Haha just jokin David.:thumb: I really would like to have a go of a few friends Canons (450D, 500D and Rebel T1) just to see how they compare in real life to mine. Ive just got my fisheye today and i love it! I'll post some pics up soon. 
Phil


----------



## Maxtor

Bump for the last time guys. :thumb:


Maxtor.


----------



## Maxtor

We have a winner!:thumb:

A big well done to GIZTO29. :thumb:

Thanks for all the photos and votes guys.

Regards,

Maxtor and Baz at Auto Detox


----------



## butcher

Congrats GIZTO :thumb:


----------



## Pezza4u

Well done Phil :thumb:


----------



## GIZTO29

Maxtor said:


> We have a winner!:thumb:
> 
> A big well done to GIZTO29. :thumb:
> 
> Thanks for all the photos and votes guys.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Maxtor and Baz at Auto Detox


Well, we've finally got there I'd like to thank everyone for taking the time to vote and most importantly to Maxtor & Baz for putting in the effort to run the comp and supply the prizes.:thumb:
Thanks very much, Phil



butcher said:


> Congrats GIZTO :thumb:


Cheers Butcher



Pezza4u said:


> Well done Phil :thumb:


Thanks mate


----------



## Dan J

well done phil you deserve it mate

i missed the beggining of this comp and didnt see what the prize was so what have you won dude?


----------



## pooma

Well done, while yours wasn't the one I voted for it is a cracking shot and tbh it was an eeny meany miney mo moment between the one I picked and yours. 

Being from the north east I apprecieate the pic, and again well done.


----------



## David 1150

Congratulations, a few more shots like that and you'll be needing a stall on the Quayside! :thumb:


----------



## ksm1985

well done, im not sure if 81 votes is alot, im sure there are far more than that number browse this section

well done, and a great prize,


----------



## GIZTO29

pooma said:


> Well done, while yours wasn't the one I voted for it is a cracking shot and tbh it was an eeny meany miney mo moment between the one I picked and yours.
> 
> Being from the north east I apprecieate the pic, and again well done.


Thanks mate



David 1150 said:


> Congratulations, a few more shots like that and you'll be needing a stall on the Quayside! :thumb:


Cheers David, speaking of the Quay i need to get down there and get snapping! Ive got my fisheye now aswell


ksm1985 said:


> well done, im not sure if 81 votes is alot, im sure there are far more than that number browse this section
> 
> well done, and a great prize,


I agree, there must be alot of people who dont vote....
Phil


----------



## madmoggy

Well done Phil, its a great shot


GIZTO29 said:


> speaking of the Quay i need to get down there and get snapping! Ive got my fisheye now aswell


I'm planning a trip up to the south side of the quay on thursday or friday night. Fancy meeting up?


----------



## GIZTO29

madmoggy said:


> Well done Phil, its a great shot
> 
> I'm planning a trip up to the south side of the quay on thursday or friday night. Fancy meeting up?


I'll see mate. Maybe Thursday......


----------



## Auto Detox

Maxtor said:


> We have a winner!:thumb:
> 
> A big well done to GIZTO29. :thumb:
> 
> Thanks for all the photos and votes guys.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Maxtor and Baz at Auto Detox


Well done mate !

Please drop me a line with your address details & I will get these empty bottles out to you asap ! :lol: oh have I let it slip I'm keeping them for myself 

Just kidding dude 

Want to say thanks to everyone that entered & to Maxtor for organising another great photo comp'

Here's to the next one guys, I'll start mooching around for a new prize very soon 

Thanks
Baz


----------



## GIZTO29

Cheers mate, can i just point out to anyone who didnt make the final i entered last time and didnt make the final so it just shows perseverance pays off:thumb:
Phil


----------

